# Engine Oil Flush ??



## Phaeton_qatar (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I need to flush the engine to clean it properly. Is there any recommend method of flushing the engine oil from VW for example type of oil used and machine? or can I just take it to any service shop for this task.

Thanks
Asad


----------



## snapdragon (Aug 8, 2006)

Phaeton_qatar said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I need to flush the engine to clean it properly. Is there any recommend method of flushing the engine oil from VW for example type of oil used and machine? or can I just take it to any service shop for this task.
> 
> ...


VW say not to use and oil or additive that doesn't meet the relevant VW5.... spec, and there should be no need to clean unless the car has been terribly neglected. If that's the case, just use the correct oil and change more often. If it is completely sludged up, I think you would need to strip it down. 

Of course there are people who advocate things like draining the oil and filling the whole engine with diesel and leaving overnight and then draining and turning over by hand (in case it seeped into the combustion chamber) and refilling normally with oil a few times etc.. but it is not part of any official recommendation.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Just use an oil with good detergents.

Redline does very well in oil tests.


http://www.redlineoil.com/product.aspx?pid=3&pcid=21


You can read all about oils and tests at -

http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=cfrm


----------



## Phaeton_qatar (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you both for your replies.

How about flush machine ? I have seen those and they advertise to run it for 10 mins or few cycles to completely flush out and clean the engine.


----------



## snapdragon (Aug 8, 2006)

Phaeton_qatar said:


> Thank you both for your replies.
> 
> How about flush machine ? I have seen those and they advertise to run it for 10 mins or few cycles to completely flush out and clean the engine.


Possibly OK for a Paykan, but not for the Phaeton.


----------



## mik15 (Dec 18, 2012)

i wouldn't do a flush on an engine much less on a high mileage engine, it will ruin your old seals and it will start sweeping oil all over, why would you want to do so? Better do a few short intervals oil changes and should be ok, or take the pan out along with the oil pump and clean it!


----------



## Phaeton_qatar (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you all for your recommendation. I will stay away from flushing and just change the engine oil more frequent.


----------



## mik15 (Dec 18, 2012)

what's your oil service interval? i do it every 10km or less, the hot and very dusty climate in this region doesn't help at all, therefore i use the best oil i can get around here, which is longlife in Germany and should be changed at 25-30k km, but i do it here at 10k km !


----------



## Phaeton_qatar (Jun 20, 2012)

The dealer does it every 15,000 KM and the same is also written in the car manual. but the car has only 50,000km on it and driven very less. The pervious owner followed the dealer instructions so since 2004 it has only done 4 times oil change. I recently changed the engine oil but in few days it got really black and dirty so I thought of machine flush. The VW dealer here in Qatar actually does the flush and they say it is approved by VW. but I wanted to see if other members have done it and their recommendation.

I use Castrol , same as the dealer.


----------



## mik15 (Dec 18, 2012)

also according to the book, the car should've had by now 9 oil services done, because it is either 15k km or 1 year, whichever occurs first! In Germany there is also the second option of 2 years or 25k km(if my memory serves me well), but here is the first one! VW uses Castrol Edge 5w-40, it's what they used for mine too, i do like Castrol but not the one made here in UAE(Sharjah), therefore on my RS6 i am using Liqui-Moly Top Tec 4100(VW approved 502, 505, 505.01) which is only made in Germany and i very happy with it, therefore i am going to use it for the Phaeton as well! Change the oil again and see how it looks afterwards! I guess you could also do a flush performed by VW, i know mine had one done when they changed the engine oil pump when the car was at the previous owner, it is mentioned on the invoice!

I'll have a look at the invoice and let you know exactly what it says they did...


----------



## Phaeton_qatar (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks for the information. It helps since very few phaeton are in GCC. The dealer recently got changed in Qatar so there is waiting line of months. I'll check the Castrol origin sold here but my guess is that its also made in sharjah. Since Qatar market is tiny compared to UAE I don't if I can find liquid-moly but I'll check. 

Asad


----------

